# ILLUSTRATOR > Schlagschatten ohne Hintergrund?



## tino4ever (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Schlagschattenproblem in Illustrator CS. Wenn ich dort
eine Schrift mit einem Schlagschatten versehe und als EPS Level 3
exportiere, ist der Hintergrund beim Schlagschatten weiß und nicht
wie gewünscht transparent.

Habt Ihr eine Idee, was ich falsch mache oder ob man nur mit weißen
Hintergrund exportieren kann?

Liebe Grüße und danke im Voraus,
Tino Herrmann.


----------



## zechi (26. Januar 2005)

Hast du beim EPS-Speichern auf "Transparenz erhalten" geachtet?


----------



## tino4ever (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

Ja habe drauf geachtet aber trotzdem liegt hinter dem Schlagschatten
immer eine weiße Fläche. Es macht ja auch Sinn, denn mit irgendwas
muss Illustrator ja den Schlagschatten multiplizieren.

Aber irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein ein EPS zu erzeugen,
dessen Schlagschatten auf keine Hintergrundfarbe zugreift und damit
transparent ist. Oder was meinst Du?

LG, Tino.


----------

